# Versa's are safe - I am proof!



## Zetro (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals! I felt that this would be a great place to show that this car is extremely safe. Besides not liking the so-so fuel economy this has been the best car I have ever owned. Well on June 29th I was out exploring the Wine Making region of our great country and on the way home I encountered some Deer on the road. I was doing around 100KM/H and I made it around the Deer but I was not able to correct the skid before hitting the ditch and then rolling the vehicle... I drove a 2007 Nissan Versa SL Sport with the M6 and I was able to walk away from the accident. Here are some pictures:






































Besides being extremely sore in my neck and back the only physical injury besides glass cuts on my arms and hands is seatbelt burn. The seatbelt held me in my seat as the front, side, and curtain air bags went off. It is pretty significant though, here is the picture: (sorry about being a hairy bastard lol)










I am not a religious person but I feel that someone or something must have been watching out over me. I have something else that I need to do in this fragile thing called life and I intend on doing it. 

Since this car is obviously toast I am going to be purchasing a 2008 Nissan Altima 2.5SL (CVT, Leather etc). I just have to get the money from the insurance company first.

Sorry about the grainy pictures, I think I may need a new camera... (it was in the car)


----------



## crossbreed (Jan 5, 2007)

Zetro said:


> Hey Guys and Gals! I felt that this would be a great place to show that this car is extremely safe. Besides not liking the so-so fuel economy this has been the best car I have ever owned. Well on June 29th I was out exploring the Wine Making region of our great country and on the way home I encountered some Deer on the road. I was doing around 100KM/H and I made it around the Deer but I was not able to correct the skid before hitting the ditch and then rolling the vehicle... I drove a 2007 Nissan Versa SL Sport with the M6 and I was able to walk away from the accident. Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, one of the first versas we sold was to an employee. He let his son borrow it one night. It was raining and he was going too fast around a corner and clipped a curb, rolled the car 7 times. There were 4 people in the car. All of them opened the doors and walked away with only minor cuts and bruises. Several people are putting their children in versas because of that story/ocurance.


----------



## 2011versa (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad i Bought one now... i was begining to think it was just cuz of the gas mileage. thanks for the proof man... glad everything turned out ok.


----------



## Trivious (Mar 30, 2011)

The pics are not showing up now. Shame, I wanted to see them since I own a V


----------

